
Educating B Students - alexandros
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/educating_b_students/
======
andrewce
In this case, this seems less about "educating B students" than it is finding
multiple venues in which students can be successful. The student who does not
get A's still has quite a few skills beyond the usual collegiate regiment of
"Write this paper / take this test / attend this lecture".

Frankly, I'd like to see this entrepreneurial spirit be encouraged in high
school (and even middle school!) as well as college. Students do pretty
amazing things when they're given a chance to take ownership and
responsibility of something with actual meaning.

One must certainly be prepared for failure and for flakiness. But I'd be more
than happy to accept the risk of either in exchange for the chance of success.
I'd definitely be willing to accept the risk of either for the chance that
even just a few students would recognize that there is more to life than
simply accepting one's place.

